# Canon 10-22 vs. Tokina 11-16



## grey4 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm looking to purchase an UWA lens for my 7d. I'm pretty torn between the Canon 10-22, the Tokina 11-16.

The 10-22 is obviously wider, I also read that it puts out a little better IQ. Also the canon USM is probably a bit snappier. However, does anyone who shoots this lens find the variable aperture causing problems in everyday shooting? My fear is that i'll be shooting on the fly and get screwed over shooting at f/4.5. Obviously at that focal length DOF isn't really a concern but quick shutter speeds are important to me as a photojournalist. 

11-16 is great because of the f/2.8 but i'm afraid the zoom range is too limited. Does anyone who shoots this lens find that range presents issues? My fear is that it is more of a specialty lens and I wont feel comfortable leaving it on the camera for long periods of time, while the range of 10-22 gives me a lot more options. Also I've been less than in love with the AF performance of non-canon lenses.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 26, 2013)

The best option depends on the lenses you already own. Indeed, Tokina 11-16mm has more limited use. I think much more useful Sigma 8-16mm, although a darker lens.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 27, 2013)

The 10-22 works a little better as a walk-around lens. It reduces the amount of lens switching, which is nice. Both lenses are highly regarded, so you really can't go wrong with either. The Tokina is a stop faster, which can be helpful, but the range of the Canon is more useful. Variable aperture doesn't make much of a difference to most people.


----------



## kennephoto (Nov 27, 2013)

I've used the tokina 12-24 f4 lens and I loved that lens. Maybe it's not fast enough for photojournalism but it was very sharp in the center and the build was very strong. It seemed pretty wide to me on my 40d back in the day.


----------



## Blakegard (Nov 27, 2013)

Definitely the Tokin 11-16, it's much sharper than the 10-22 as well as the 17-40 in the center although does get a little soft in the corners on the wide end. I highly recommend the 11-16 since it's faster and the range difference comes down to taking a few steps back or forward. Also the 11-16 can be used on a FF if you don't mind vignetting which disappears at about 14mm


----------

